# Tanzanian Red Head Tiger Leg Centipede



## jamesmikosz (Jul 21, 2009)

does anyone know the binomial name of the Tanzanian Red Head Tiger Leg Centipede? and where can i buy one?

thanks


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

scolopendra cingulata sp ? sounds like the one ,not seen any for sale in the uk ,try martin ,bugzuk ,if not maybe the german forums


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Could be S.mirabillis (red head, main factor of my ID) small sp. mostly around 4in

Many of the tiger legs come under Ethmostigmous (or mus spelling at end)

Pic of S.mira: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_tUs-LilvY24/TBCtpi5VZqI/AAAAAAAAAO4/oa7EvoRW5qk/s1600/IMG_2866.JPG


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

the miribilis in your pic is a neon blue legg ,not a tiger legg


----------



## jamesmikosz (Jul 21, 2009)

cingulata is the Megarian banded centipede and mirabillis is the neon blue leg. 

this is what the one im after looks like

http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/data/images/93l.jpg


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

could be a subsnipes sp tiger or polymorph


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

jamesmikosz said:


> cingulata is the Megarian banded centipede and mirabillis is the neon blue leg.
> 
> this is what the one im after looks like
> 
> http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/data/images/93l.jpg


Personally I've seen S.mirabillis being referred to as the Red headed tiger leg.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

miribilis ,tiger stripe on body ,not on leg


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> miribilis ,tiger stripe on body ,not on leg


aye though the photo OP linked to..it didn't have a tiger strip on it's legs..though it could have been a young specimen I suppose I'm not sure after how many instars they develop tiger strip legs.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

hi i have just searched it in google and it have come up with scolopendra morsitans, if this is what you are searching for then it is available on Bugzuk at the moment for £10.00. hope this helps: victory:


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

jamesmikosz said:


> does anyone know the binomial name of the Tanzanian Red Head Tiger Leg Centipede? and where can i buy one?
> 
> thanks


 
Some for sale here;

Centipedes : Junglebugs!,, online spider and invert store


----------

